# UCI denies reports of motorized doping



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

is it April 1st again? 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-denies-reports-of-motorised-doping


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Electric bikes have jumped the shark.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

that is hilarious!
________
SIDE EFFECTS FROM PAXIL


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I hope it's not a hoax, because I want one.

Also, how stupid is the term "motorized doping?" Isn't the right term here "cheating?"


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Um... Lets hope this is smoke and not real... Last thing we need is someone on a carbon fiber motorized trek.


----------



## flyingheel (Aug 30, 2008)

Not a hoax...

http://www.gruberassist.com/english/product/product-description/


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Quickest way to a lifetime ban I would guess.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Awesome, I need to be packing one of these for the local group ride.



> Modifications of this or other such devices could presumably limit the external signs of the motor, as a saddle bag would be perceived as unusual in pro racing.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Look he's not peddlin!!!


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

They're on to me.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Even LA is amused by this according to his twitter!


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that someone would notice a motor on a bicycle. I didn't think that they had a motor you could sneak into a frame and would make a difference. Did one of the riders sneak a Moped into a race?


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

for the average city bike this could be cool. for racing its pretty hilarious.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I knew there was an alternate reason for all the powertaps, SRM's and other power "Measuring" devices turning up in the Pro ranks.

They are not "Measuring" anything...but providing power for the riders...explains why they are so fast


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

This makes me laugh because a mini electric motor wouldn't have enough power to really help anyone. The battery would have to be gigantic.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I gotta check my calendar. I didn't think 2010 had TWO April 1sts.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I knew there was a reason Radio Shack jumped on the sponsor bandwagon this year. You can build anything with stuff from that place. LOL.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

spookyload said:


> I knew there was a reason Radio Shack jumped on the sponsor bandwagon this year. You can build anything with stuff from that place. LOL.


You gotta point. I did see Lance change his bike mid-stage at the ToC a couple of days ago. Plus Levi's uphill attack didn't get the desired results so maybe the Shack gave him a dud battery. Heads might roll. Let's hope he had the extended battery warranty.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

harlond said:


> how stupid is the term "motorized doping?" Isn't the right term here "cheating?"


The word "Cheating" is so 2009.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Actually, we used to sell some pretty nice motorized bikes that were quiet and powerful. The real issue would be actuating it, but I assume that would be controlled by the powermeter. Lightweight, high torque motors are de rigueur in aerospace and everyone has a lightweight battery in their laptop. Its definitely not outside the realm of possiblity.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

It might not be to long before the bikes of the top finishers are subjected to review by scrutineers similar to F1 race cars.


----------

